# Video issue with cm7 - Alpha 3.5 build



## JButton (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm having troubles with streaming videos or playing videos. All I see is purple/green lines all around, although the video loads but theirs purple/green lines everywhere, making it impossible to watch :/

Is there a way to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## rjayjayc (Dec 30, 2011)

METOOO SOMEONE HELP US


----------



## JButton (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone know how to fix?

Does 3.0 have this issue as well?


----------



## JButton (Dec 30, 2011)

Bump??


----------



## Piranha (Jan 2, 2012)

i had the same problem the first time i started up 3.5, but i just rebooted and everything was fine afterwards


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JButton said:


> I'm having troubles with streaming videos or playing videos. All I see is purple/green lines all around, although the video loads but theirs purple/green lines everywhere, making it impossible to watch :/
> 
> Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Thanks!


Drop back to 3 or 2.1. 3.5 has too many video issues.


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

A reboot should fix this.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

foofighter said:


> A reboot should fix this.


So all the people constantly having video issues should just reboot? Seriously!


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> So all the people constantly having video issues should just reboot? Seriously!


No, the people who have it occasionally like myself. Obviously.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

foofighter said:


> No, the people who have it occasionally like myself. Obviously.


And get rid of 3.5 and no more problems, duh!


----------



## JButton (Dec 30, 2011)

I just restarted and it works fine. Weird..


----------

